# Doppel Xeon Rechner optimieren



## CikoNo1 (1. März 2007)

Hallo Leute,

hab vor kurzem im Geschäft einen neuen Rechner bekommen, für Videoschnitt (Adobe Premiere Pro 2.0) und Graikanwendungen (Adobe Photoshop CS2). 

Hier mal die Daten:

2x Xeon 3,2 GHz
4GB DDR2 ECC reg
2x 250GB SATA2 Festplatten
ATI 1650PRO Grafikkarte
OS Win XP Pro SP2

Den habe ich nun seit ca. 1 Monat, aber mir ist aufgefallen, dass der gar nicht so schnell ist wie man denkt. Ich hab zu Hause einen Core2Duo E6400 mit 1GB Ram und der ist genauso schenll.

Muss ich den Rechner irgendwie optimieren o.ä. Weil der Rechner hat 2500€ gekostet und meiner zu Hause nur 800€ da kann man große Unterschiede erwarten oder nicht?

Bin mal gespannt, was ihr dazu sagt.

LG aus dem Schwarzwald


----------



## chmee (1. März 2007)

Xeon 3,2GHz - das spricht für einen Xeon-Prozessor der alten Generation.
Läuft mit nem FSB800. 

Die aktuelle C2D-Reihe ist schon ein echter Hammer. Da kann es sehr gut hinkommen,
dass ein "älterer" Xeon seinen Preis nicht mehr wert ist. 

Ein "Server/Workstation"-Prozessor kann nur in Sachen Administration und ErrorCorrection
noch Boni bieten, ansonsten ist alles das Gleiche in Gelb.

mfg chmee


----------



## CikoNo1 (1. März 2007)

Ja der läuft wirklich nur mit FSB800.

Ich habe nicht gewusst das sich die neuen Core2Duo mit so einem (teuren) Proz messen kann, der Xeon kostet ja doppelt so viel wie der Core2Duo.

Das heisst also, dass mein Chef sich für dieses Geld 3 Rechner mit Core2Duo Prozessoren kaufen könnte

Dann bin ich ja froh, dass ich zu Hause die neue Generation habe 

Welchen Prozessor würdet Ihr den für Video und Grafik empfehlen? Spielt die Grafikkarte eine große Rolle?


----------



## chmee (1. März 2007)

Wenn ein Programm Multithreading unterstützt ( zB Adobe-Sachen, Discreet/Autodesk etc ), dann ist jede Recheneinheit Geld/Gold wert.

Das hier mal lesen:
http://www.slashcam.de/artikel/Ratg...teme-fuer-Overclocker-zum-Einstiegspreis.html

und natürlich  meinen Ratgeber :
http://www.phreekz.de/Forum/viewtopic.php?t=23

mfg chmee

**EDIT**
GraKa : Ja und Nein. Alle halbwegs aktuellen Karten können mit OpenGL sauber und schnell
umgehen. Die Hauptarbeit bleibt bei der CPU, aber Programme wie AE und Combustion erfahren
einen erheblichen Geschwindigkeitszuwachs, wenn sie im OpenGL-Modus laufen. Wichtiger
ist es, dass die Festplatte das Material schnell genug bereitstellen kann. Deswegen ist im
Videobereich eine Raid0/5-Konfig schon sehr sinnvoll, idealerweise sollte das Videomaterial
unkomprimiert vorliegen, dann hat die CPU auch keine Dekompressionsaufgaben mehr zu
tun. Viel Ram hilft viel  Aber auch hier -> WinXP kann mit Ram größer 3,5GB nur unzureichend
umgehen.


----------

